# Angora wool fiber, ready to spin.



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Fiber folks

Just wanted to let you know that I have Angora wool for sale. Raw or carded.
From my french Angora rabbits. 
Angora wool is the softest and warmest wool, a joy to work with.
I have white wool and gray wool.
I sale it raw for $6.00 an ounce. ( 1 ounce of Angora wool is huge will fill up 2 boot boxes )
Carded is $7.00 an ounce and hand spun yarn is $ 12.00 an ounce.
If you have any questions please contact me.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I so hate being allergic to angora


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I so feel for you MLF 

Feedbunns do you just have the one color? How much do you have available?

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That's way under priced for the carded and spun fiber. You're not even making minimum wages at those rates. For the raw fiber, it's about right, for the worked fiber your numbers are way too low. Just IMHO YMMV.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> I so feel for you MLF
> 
> Feedbunns do you just have the one color? How much do you have available?
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us.


I have white and light gray. I love it too.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was fortunate to get a few ounces and Wow! The softest fiber I have seen yet! I am spinning some at the moment...have to adjust to the delicate fiber...wow. Snow white and beautiful!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Me too Romy! It's so soft. I'm thinking of blending it in with something. I haven't decided what yet...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Romey dont be fooled, it really isn't a delicate fiber, just super slippery, it need quite a bit of twist to keep it together.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

au natural said:


> Me too Romy! It's so soft. I'm thinking of blending it in with something. I haven't decided what yet...


I could not resist spinning it as it is though. I just had to practice and now it is going smoothly. It would blend beautifully with merino, Icelandic with the outer hair removed or other softies fiber. 




Marchwind said:


> Romey dont be fooled, it really isn't a delicate fiber, just super slippery, it need quite a bit of twist to keep it together.


You are so right! A little more twist and I was off and running with it. My first pretty skein is done with another going. I double plyed it and wow is it soft!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a rough pic of the double ply angora... This is the softest fiber ever! It comes in the most lovely form...those long rolls are so easy to draft from, gorgeous and so very clean...smells wonderful. Anyone looking for Angora should really get some of Feedbunns roving..oh my what fun! :nanner:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like beautiful fat yarn. Do you know how much you have there?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> It looks like beautiful fat yarn. Do you know how much you have there?


I am not sure how long it took me to spin this one skein, I just weighed it out at 10 grams and it is 70 feet long. I had picked up 3 ounces from Feedbunns so I should get 8 of these if I spin them all the same way, her price is very reasonable.  I love spinning it, hope she sells out. She uses the proceeds to care and feed for her bunnies, that makes me smile while I spin.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello happy spinners.
I have been busy and have not checked in to see how you are doing.
I am so happy to hear that you love the wool. I have 9 French Angoras and they will all molt soon. We are expecting the stork tomorrow. I will keep all of you posted and send pictures.
Also the Angora wool can be spun very thin if you want it to be. I will get some pictures up soon of some fine thin angora wool yarn.
Thanks again.
feedbunns


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Here are our 1 week old French Angora kits. And a picture of their mother peaking in to make sure that I do not touch her precious offspring.


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I want one!  Seriously, I have been looking for French Angoras and the closest that I can find is up in northern Idaho. 15 hour drive one way. Sigh...


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

au natural said:


> I want one!  Seriously, I have been looking for French Angoras and the closest that I can find is up in northern Idaho. 15 hour drive one way. Sigh...


I would love for you to have one but I think that I am to far also. BUT I might be going to Nebraska for a family reunion. That is probably still to far. Keep looking. these rabbits are becoming more popular and when people get tired of all the work that they cause they want to get rid of them. 
Good luck
Lisa


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok I finally got to work on this. Here is a picture of some thin hand spun angora wool and some knitted lace. This is a close up picture. The lace scarf is not done yet and will be blocked later.


----------

